# Any have a front view of the Deviant II Helmet?



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

I wanted to pick up a spare helmet while i am waiting for my TLD visor to come in, and for them to fix some "loose" threads on it, and I was checking out the deviant and deviant II, I have only found back views of the Deviant II helmets, anyone have a front or side view of it? Also wondering what the differences where between the 2. Thanks!


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

D II


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

FWIW, I had the local Specialized store special order that red/black skull one. 

I put it on, shook it on my head and pulled it off. Wondering why it was so noisy...reached in and pulled out the styrofoam from the shell. 

They were astounded; it wasn't glued in there properly...better to find out at the shop though.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Are those the deviant 2's or the standard deviant? They have different colors for the Deviant 2 on the website, and the red/black/skull one is listed as a standard deviant. Just wondering. Possibly different colors for different countries?


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Thats a standard deviant


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

the skull one was listed as a D II on the website I found it on, maybe they used an old picture


----------



## Bronston (Sep 3, 2008)

*Front view is on the website*

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCTechPopup.jsp?pid=Helmet_10DevaintPadSystem


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

That first shot is the D1. Here is the D2.










In reading the description looks like they've beefed up the interior padding system so it's more like a traditional full faced fit. . . can't say for sure though though. Mine will be here early oct.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice, exactly what i was looking for. I think i will have to wait for the 2's to become available,


----------



## Zendog13 (Nov 6, 2007)

No adjusting advice on the new ones...which is nice
They have a nicer fit, at least on my head.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

No adjusting "advice"? Do you mean the new Deviants do not have that "Pro Fit" thing that the older Deviants have? How are the shell sizes compared to the older Deviants?

* Never mind. Think I found my answer to part 1 - 









Their sizes are quite far apart... For example, the SM is listed as 51-57cm?? That's a huge difference and without that "Pro Fit" system, I don't see how helmets are going to fit someone with a smaller head.


----------

